# Woodbury golf club Devon



## Tab373 (Jun 3, 2012)

Plays Woodbury Park in Devon yesterday it was a lovely sunny day and driving through the Main gate at into the car park the place looked very grand.The Main gates have a couple of racing helmets carved into them this is going back to when Nigel Mansell owned it and on entering the club house and looking at the honours board you can see Mansell name on it numerous times. Now I have heard some cracking reports about this course when NM owned it so was interested to see for myself what it was like.apparently a farmer bought it off Mansell some years ago but there is a massive house which someone said his ex wife still lives in. I said it looked grand and club house was very nice but on entering the course I was amazed how bad condition it was. Every green had gone to seed and on the 5th the birds had started to eat the seed and there was bald patches on the greens.from the 11th hole on I don't know what was going on with the fairways but they had big cut marks going across them. Reminded me of a running track from school with the white line of the track being replaced with lines of dirt. Now I am pretty sure it wasn't drainage work and if it was the people doing it were clueless. Your ball would bounce at right angles sometime if it landed on a cut in fairway. As someone told me a farmer now owned it I half expect to see a hurd of sheep grazing on the next fairway.this course is in a bad state IMO and I will not be going back which is a shame as the course isn't long but narrow in places and can be tricky.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 7, 2012)

Played it a couple of times, first time on a green fee and 2nd time on a freebie. Have to say, even on a freebie it's not worth it. Suffers terribly from waterlogging when it rains and some very uninspiring holes. The 18th is good though, nice little par 3 over a lake and also signals your chance to get off the course which is the best bit :rofl:


----------



## Tab373 (Jun 7, 2012)

So glad you agree with me. My playing partner thought it was really good and my work society are having there 50th anniversary there next year we have to pay Â£135 for 2 rounds and a over night stay. I will not be going as it is never worth it.


----------



## connor (Jun 8, 2012)

I was tossing up over this and st mellion... Soooo glad I chose at mellion after reading that


----------



## sev112 (Jul 1, 2012)

Played it 3 days running a couple of weekends agao - the course was in astonishingly good condition, especially as it had 75mm of rain the day before.  The greens were in excellent condition, and the drainage work that they had been doing obviously had worked. 

Found the course to be interesting without any repetitive holes. 

The food in the restaurant was top knotch, and breakfast in particular was extremely good.


----------

